# Are you dating a narcissist?



## DUB73 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have dated a few intelligent gals I consider 10's. They all have had this trait and create more drama and chaos then anyone should go through. I am glad to know what I know and how to figure these girls out and RUN! Well after its tapped of course. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJP0FUk6oWY


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 31, 2014)

You phuquin bitch! I know you!


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 31, 2014)

Shit, I know that is about a woman, but it sounds just like my boss.  He is a baby MBA/CPA and is really full of himself just like the video.


----------



## DUB73 (Jan 1, 2015)

narcissist are not just women. I have some friends that are narcissist. Its not uncommon. lol it is hard to deal with these people when they get close to you.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 7, 2015)

Sounds like every teenager I've ever met. And
Tl; dw


----------



## solidassears (Jan 7, 2015)

DUB73 said:


> I have dated a few intelligent gals I consider 10's. They all have had this trait and create more drama and chaos then anyone should go through. I am glad to know what I know and how to figure these girls out and RUN! Well after its tapped of course.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJP0FUk6oWY



This is the Obamas


----------

